# Rejet after Snorkle?



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

ive read just about every thread on here about snorkles but still pondering about jetting.. everyone seems to say something different and still i dont have a straight forward answer.. will i need to rejet if i do the 3" intake, or the 2 1/2" intake. or should i just stick with 2"... i believe i had 165 jets now because correct me if im wrong they come stock with 145, then i put 155, still lean then went to 165. however with 2" 2 1/2" or 3" snorks will i need to rejet?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, this is what I know. All 2005-2007 BF 750s came from the factory with #152s in front and #158s in the rear. With a 3" snorkle and all 3" parts to the airbox inlet no one is having to rejet. Only people that run in the high RPM range are having to with the 2.5" snorkle and most every one with the 2" is having to drop a size or two main jet size. Now everything does change with the additions of CDIs , Pipes...and BBKs...ect.

Does that help?


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

that went in one ear banged around then out the other. Heres my problem i leave on the 1st of april on a 3 day riding trip. i want snorkles by then, however say i snorkle it tomrrow then i start it and it needs rejetting, theres no way i could have it rejetted by the 1st. i never do the jetting myself its wayyy over my head. i want snorks but i dont want to mess with jets. thats the reason im leaning towards 3" intake. It was stock jetting, then i got hmf/k&n and had it jetted ran good for a month or so then was running wayy lean then rejetted again now its perfect. and dont really wanna mess it up.. ya know?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There is always a chance you will have to re-jet it. No one can really be 100% sure until you snorkel it. Its really a see & try it thing. Not every bike is the same...so do and some don't. Jetting is not bad at all after you do it once or twice. As long as you have a basic understanding of how the carbs work you'll be ok. Here is a quick run down.....

1/8-1/4 Pilot jet
1/4-3/4 Needle
3/4-WOT Main jet.

That is Throttle positions....Your air/fuel screw really only effect your idle to1/8 throttle position. I wish I could give you an answer...Yes or No, but just can't cause its hard to tell.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> There is always a chance you will have to re-jet it. No one can really be 100% sure until you snorkel it. Its really a see & try it thing. Not every bike is the same...so do and some don't. Jetting is not bad at all after you do it once or twice. As long as you have a basic understanding of how the carbs work you'll be ok. Here is a quick run down.....
> 
> 1/8-1/4 Pilot jet
> 1/4-3/4 Needle
> ...


So right. I guess what we are saying is you have the best chance of not having to rejet if you stay with the 3" intake. And like Bootlegger says, even if you do have to, once you do it a time or two, its cake.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

jus watch striping that rear plug hole on the head when u check spark plug color


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

started on snorks today i ran 2" for belt intake/exhaust and 3" for intake. nothing is comeplete yet its just mocked right now. i still have to tear her back down glue and paint, i got everything tight as possible then started and reved back and forth in N, i know this is way different than in gear doing 60-70. WORD OF ADDVICE... Never had belt exhaust 45 pointed towards your face on first start with new snorks!!!! still getting crap outa the eyes!


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

almost finished with snorks now all left to do is cut the tops to size and put 45s on them. i had 3 "stacks" today and took her for a ride. went through water over my front rack, never missed a hit, ran good from idle to wide open spinning in water. ill be glad once i cut the tops off that way i can actully put my fron rack back on.


----------

